

A platform that encourages anonymous sharing has launched in beta. - cowonder
http://www.cowonder.com/

======
vectorbunny
Navigation results in following error:

DNS Points to Prohibited IP

You've requested a page on a website (www.cowonder.com) that is on the
CloudFlare network. Unfortunately, it is resolving to an IP address that is
creating a conflict within CloudFlare's system. If you are the owner of this
website, you should login to CloudFlare and change the DNS A records for
www.cowonder.com to resolve to a different IP address.

    
    
        Timestamp: Thu, 18 Oct 2012 10:20:58 -0700
    
        Your IP address: x.x.x.x
    
        Requested URL: www.cowonder.com/
    
        Error reference number: 1000

~~~
cowonder
try again, it works now.

------
cowonder
do you like the idea? tell us your reviews about it please.

